# MTB-Trail hinter dem Tiergarten Nürnberg?



## themichl (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo *,

da ich am 1. Februar aus der Oberpfalz ins Frankenland, nach Nürnberg umziehe, schaue ich mich im Moment mal so ein bisschen nach potentiellen MTB-Strecken um 

Dabei habe ich hinter dem Tiergarten eine Art Schneise durch den Wald gesehen, in welcher bei Google Earth auch 2 Fotos von einem angeblichen MTB Trail existieren. Von daher wollte ich mal fragen ob den Trail jemand kennt?
Da ich auf dem Weg von meiner neuen Bleibe in die Arbeit wahrscheinlich täglich dort langfahren werde, wäre es für mich auch ziemlich interessant ob man diese "Waldschneise" von ganz oben (Rehhof?) bis ganz unten an die B4/Altenfurt durchfahren kann?

Für alle die nicht wissen, von wo ich spreche: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.450...9.450202,11.155801&spn=0.010058,0.027874&z=16

Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch,
Michl


----------



## colombera (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, da gibt's jede Menge Trails auch auf der anderen Seite der Pegnitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianD. (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Michl,
in der Ecke gibts z.B. den Anton-Leidinger-Weg. Ist ein Wanderweg, von Nürnberg nach Amberg (wird aber meistens umgekehrt gefahren).

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...0467,11.162238&spn=0.022375,0.043731&t=h&z=15

MfG
Florian


----------



## norman68 (1. Januar 2011)

Die Schneise was du meinst ist die der Hochspannungsleitung. Dort geht ein Weg lang aber nicht koplett duch. Wenn du mal etwas in dein googlemap rein zoomst siehst du es aber auch selber.


----------



## _arGh_ (1. Januar 2011)

wieso postest du nicht einfach im nürnbergthread?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Januar 2011)

weil es jedes Jahr einen neuen Thread über das Thema geben muss.


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Januar 2011)

wobei, die schneise komplett durchfahren, also da wo alles plattgemacht wurde: ibc at its best..


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Januar 2011)

solange die Richtung Regensburger Straße unterwegs sind ist das doch ok. Dann kommt einem wenigstens niemand auf'm Stromschneisen-DH entgegen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute is am Tiergarten zur zeit Downhill mäßig was fahrbar? War noch nie da. Vieleicht hat ja jemand mal lust mir was zu zeigen?


----------



## Markusso (2. Januar 2011)

Am Schmausenbuck gibts eigentlich gar keine Trails...


----------



## stahlwok (2. Januar 2011)

@Ghost-Boy: Jo, Stromschneise ist in beide Richtungen befahrbar. Komme gerade von da, macht echt Gaudi  Ansonsten siehts eher schlecht aus.

@TE: Von Rehhof nach Altenfurt kommst du zwar, aber nicht auf direktem Weg. Am schnellsten ists wenn du über den Eisweiher in Fischbach fährst. Dann kommst du am Ortsausgang von Fischbach raus und von da sinds dann noch 2 bis 3 Minuten nach Altenfurt.

Man kann auch ein Stück an der Stromschneise entlang fahren und kommt dann an der Regensburgerstraße raus. Allerdings muss man dort einen Umweg bzw. einen Weg durchs Unterholz in Kauf nehmen, da ein Teil des Abschnitts eingezäunt und nur selten geöffnet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (2. Januar 2011)

Die DAV-Jungs fahren da übrigens offene Gruppentouren alle 4 Wochen am Di - ich glaub aber nur im Sommer.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Januar 2011)

sonst gibt's noch irgendsoeine elitäre geheime Gruppe bei Facebook (quasi mtb-news.de 2.0), in der ist aber auch wenig los.


----------



## Markusso (2. Januar 2011)

bei denen schon:
http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Januar 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> bei denen schon:
> http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/



ich weiss


----------



## digger235 (4. Januar 2011)

Von Rehhof an der Quelle/Brunnen rauf, dann quer übern Schmausenbuck Richtung Schüsserlerssta (wennsd oft dort fährst, findest schon die passenden Stecken), dann Richtung Fischbach/Eisweiher, von vor zur Hauptstrasse und dann nach Altenfurt nüber.
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx
Schau Dir die Velokarte an.


----------



## fluxvalve (17. November 2011)

Wie findet man denn die Trails umder Tiergarten bzw. wo gehts los?
Sind das eher welche zum Springen oder schön flowige trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (17. November 2011)

Gib einfach mal in die Suchfunktion Schmausenbuck ein und lese alles was du da findest. Oder du fährst einfach oben beim Löwensaal in den Wald und "erfährst" dir deine Wegen die dir persönlich gefallen selber. Da ist für so ziehmlich jeden was dabei. Von Waldautobahn bis hin zum ein oder anderen Drop.


----------

